# Surrogacy from abroad - what are the UK laws ?



## saffire (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone know the exact laws in the UK for Surrogacy ? Iam thnking of going to Ukraine to do Surrogacy and need to know wbest way to do this without having to go adoption in the UK etc..

I dont know which countries you can do Surrogacy without having to declare anything ?

Does anyone know or have they looked into ?

really need advice form someone who knows the simplesta nd most easiest way to do Surrogacy abroad ?, I was told Greece and Russia re the two places you can do Surrogacy ? does anyone know anywhere in greece ?

saffire


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Saffire

I know that ISIDA in Kiev and Altra Vita in Moscow both have surrogacy programmes - your best bet is to email them and ask away. Do you hope to use a Ukrainian/Russian surrogate? (or Greek - but I don't know any of the Greek clinics,try the abroadies threads). Not sure what the situation is re: bringing the baby back to the UK, but I do know the adoption laws have recently been tightened and couples from abroad can no longer easily work with a British Surrogate, so you would definitely need to check that out.
Good luck  

Jaq


----------



## surro_mummy (May 4, 2006)

i have been contacted by a nice single lady  to do a gs in her clinic in greese, from what i can gather the laws are very slack over there as shes a singlton who can claim surragacy there, you cant do that here. would you like me to find out where her clinc is?


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

It is also not legal in France, and there is no legal framework as such in Belgium either, although it does go on in both countries, just finding out how is the difficult bit. We are going to have to stay in UK till we have parental order for our baby, once we  find a surrogate, because of this law. I am british anyway, so not too much of a problem, and I work in the UK weekly as well. But I will miss my home, and my things, and animals, for all those months, and the baby will not be able to bond with its home and surroundings till it is months old. Sad isnt it, that as we are are supposedly all one country ie europe, that we cannot pull together on this, it obviously happens, so why not make it all legal, for the babies sakes


----------

